# Hyperflexibility



## chrisden_7 (Jan 19, 2011)

I'm trying to find an ICD-9 code for hyperflexibility, is this a joint disorder not otherwise specified or is there something else I'm not looking at?
Thanks,
Christie


----------



## NaliniAAPC (Jan 19, 2011)

Hi,
Yes it is a joint disorder.
Excessive flexibility, either of one or a number of joints, resulting in joint laxity and an increased risk of dislocations.
 Hyperflexibility of the lower limbs can lead to bow-legs (see genu varum) or knock knees (see genu valgum). It is sometimes due to abnormal development and ossification of bones, or, in young athletes, overtraining when the bones are still growing.

Hope it helps..

Regards,
Nalini CPC


----------



## terribrown (Jan 19, 2011)

I would consider 728.5 Hypermobility Syndrome if no other detail is provided.


----------



## chrisden_7 (Jan 20, 2011)

thanks so much, I appreciate your help.


----------

